# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Colonies for sale

## Beehive

I may have 4 colonies available in the Spring. 2011 mated queens in cedar second hives bought last year. Roof, crown board, deep, 11 drawn frames, open mesh floor and travelling screen. Nice dark bee. £250. PM to register interest. May also have nucs £150.

----------


## scaie

Hello
Do you have any colonies left?  Where are you located?

----------


## Beehive

No sorry, the 4 colonies have been sold. PM me if you want me to keep you in mind for nucs later in the year. Regards

----------


## scaie

Hello
Yes please could you get in touch if you have any bees later on.
Regards
Susan

----------

